# I want to learn to sew clothes



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

i recieved a sewing machine as a wedding gift a couple years ago but have only used it for a few crafts and havent had a lot of time to try making clothes. No I've been thinking about making clothes and learning how to do it (ive tought myself how to knit, croctet and emroider) so I know I can do it-- but what are the easiest paterns to start with and could you recomend some books?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hi NickieL - great that you are wanting to learn to sew. 

I have to think a little bit on the easiest. I've been sewing most of my life so I have to think...

I do think a nice gathered skirt, 
Maybe Simplicity if you go to patterns. And DO NOT pay any attention to the size on the envelope, get your measurements and buy whatever size they indicate. Most likely they will NOT be the same as read to wear.

Simplicity do have some very easy patterns. 

And I think some friends have had good luck with soemthing like "Sewing for Dummies" to help out.

And www.patternreview.com has forums of nothing but sewing and pattern recommendations and machine reviews, etc.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

the first thing to make is a skirt with an elastic waist band. 

the reason I say this is because you are learning to sew with a 5/8" seam allowance on the sides, learning to turn the top down 1/4" and then turn again to create a casing for the elastic (how much you turn down depends on the size elastic.. I prefer 1")

You also learn to do a machine hem, again turning 1/4" and then again 5/8" - 1" depending on the pattern or no pattern or preference. It would be nice if it had side seam pockets.

Next make a pull over blouse with sleeves and a facing. No zipper or buttons. 

You can make them match with wonderful cotton fabrics which you will wash and dry and wash and dry again! first time to get out sizing and shrink, the second time to finish shrinking.

You then move on to PJ bottoms or peddle pushers or pants with elastic waistband or draw string, with or without pockets.

you now have the basic 3 patterns. If you make 3 or 4 of each, you will have mastered these techniques and are ready to move on to... zippers, waistbands, cuffs, plackets, collars, buttonholes and buttons.

You don't have to like the styles.. it is the technique you are learning.. the foundation to everything else.

but that is my two cents. And my favorite summer things are still elastic waistband skirt and pull over matching top out of cotton.


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

The first thing I ever made on a sewing machine was an apron. Man has that been a long time ago. Aprons are a good thing to start with also. A basic little blouse, and then just some shorts, pj bottoms very good suggestions. As to books, I really don't know my family sewed and I took home-ec, so I really didn't learn from a book. But one thing that I remember from home-ec is the general rule of sewing: Sew from the wide to the narrow. In my book this really does make for a straighter seam.

Jump in, read the guide sheet in the pattern, especially since you are just learning be sure and measure and get on the straight of the grain if the pattern piece says to and you should come out with something that you can say, hey I did this.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Thanks!! you guys have given me some great pointers. I think I will get a patern and some material this weekend  :dance:


----------



## grams (Sep 10, 2004)

Nickie, one thing that I would recommend is that you start with cotton material and that you prewash it to make sure it doesn't shrink after you get your stuff made. But I would stay away from anything really slick or strecthy as you are learning. Other people have a different opinion on this, so this is just my preference.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

yes, cotton is the best thing to start on. 

always prewash cotton as it shrinks, nothing like getting your project fisnished and have it shrink the first time you wash it.

The Reader's Digest Complete Guide to Sewing is a great book. Check ebay or amazon for cheapest price. The white cover is older but the binding holds up, the orange cover it newer but tends to fall apart... just an observation.

In the mean time.. these may help.

what do all those symbols mean?
http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/aa081199.htm

reading a pattern
http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-872.html?cid=RSS_DUMMIES_SPORTSLEISURE


from the free sewing book
http://craftandfabriclinks.com/sewingbook/sewbk3.html

http://msucares.com/pubs/publications/p1302.htm (be sure to click on the blue text for examples)

and where would we be with out a sewpaedia?
http://www.sewmuchmoreinfo.com/Sewopaedia.html

another but mostly textiles
http://tx4-h.tamu.edu/Clothing/advisoryboard/clothing-definitions.php


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I found that walmart has a bin of cotten fabrics on clearence for $1 a yard  WOHOO!
My husband thinks I will look like a table cloth if I make clothes LOL


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

NIckieL Just feel the quality of that $1 yard fabric. Some is too loosely woven to really do much with and is cheap. Others are woven enough to feel decently in your hand and those are just in-expensive.

Makes a difference.

Angie


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

Nicklel,
Let me recommend this to you from someone who has sewn since she was 8 years old: *Don't look for the easiest pattern but the pattern that fits your body type the best.*

The pattern industry creates their designs based on "Norma Wolf", an imaginary " average" woman created by averaging the measurements of different women. 
Norma is 5 feet 7 inches tall, has a lean and narrow body shape,her shoulders don't slope from neck to ball joint.
Norma has a B-cup bustline, has a shallow rib cage, and a flat tummy area.

Norma has no bumps, lumps or rolls anywhere!

If your body type matches Norma, you can purchase any pattern and sew it with the confidence that it will make you look good.

Me? I may be 3 inches taller than Norma but I haven't been lean and narrow since puberty. My bustline should have its own zip code, and the nicest way to describe my hips is generous. Mother Nature has replaced my flat tummy with a speed bump.

The Norma Wolf patterns do not take into account the fact that my body is different,that I need more room is the bust, stomach and upper arm areas. IF I made the basic pattern without any alterations, I too would look like I was wearing a table cloth.

Fantastic Fit for Every Body by Gale Grigg Hazen will show you how to look at you body and define the areas that differ from the pattern industry. It will show you how to measure and make alterations to a pattern so it fits you. 
Amazon carries it for $3.50.

I would also recommed the Vogue Sewing book. It has few if any pictures but is generously illustrated. It should contain every thing you need know about sewing. Also at Amazon $3.98.

If you want to get started sewing right away, try making toddler clothes. They usually have few pieces, no tricky things like zippers or buttonholes and they are sized for small chunky bodies. No toddlers? make them and send them to Sancraft for her little ones. :angel:


----------

